
Python Patterns - An Optimization Anecdote - kefeizhou
http://www.python.org/doc/essays/list2str.html
======
onedognight
Oddly the author _finally_ comes up with

    
    
        import string
        def f6(list):
            return string.joinfields(map(chr, list), "")
    

and never the obvious and shorter use of "".join()

    
    
        def f8(list):
           return "".join(map(chr, list))
    

which beats all but the array module in my benchmarks.

------
arantius
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1859417>

